# I'm a softy for cats. We have 4 of them now.



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

Sorry for the long story. We have 16 y/o Sasha, who pretty much sleeps upstairs all day and only comes down for feeding and a couple of hours of affection. We also have 8 y/o Milo who sleeps all day but would prefer to sleep with us. He is a love bug who purrs really loud and snores. 

We wanted to get Milo a buddy since Sasha is so old and could care less, and there was a kitten raised out in our courtyard whose mother left him to fend for himself. He stared in our glass door last fall and we fed him, but we finally decided to let him in right before an ice storm in November. (We named him Starvin' Marvin.) Marvin made himself at home, used the litter box and loved sleeping next to Milo. However, he would hiss at us and never let us touch him. After 1 1/2 months we let him go back outside because we had tried every way possible to connect with him and it didn't work. He disappeared for a couple of days but must have decided he liked it better indoors. He was soon back and staring in the window every day. 

However, we really wanted a non-feral cat, so we found a 5 month-old kitten, Toby, who had been sent to two shelters. He is a doll, although he follows us everywhere, cries a lot and is into everything.

Yesterday it snowed outside, and Marvin walked up to the door with snow on him looking so miserable so I let him back in. He seems to have mellowed as the months have passed as he lets me get a lot closer even though I can't touch him.

The dynamic between the 3 boys is so great that I'm going to be more patient this time and let Marvin come around so we can take him to the vet and make him an official "inside cat". He sleeps right next to Milo and plays with Toby until they're exhausted, so everyone is happy.

The most we've had is 3 cats at one time and that was a lot, so I can't believe we've ended up with 4, but it just feels right. I know our 16 y/o is on the "down slope", the boy cats love each other and there was absolutely no issue with socializing them. Now, I just need to find a way to catch Marvin so we can get him neutered and vaccinated.

Are we crazy to have 4 cats?


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

No...

I am glad it all worked out eventually, especially for Marvin. Getting all your males fixed will enhance the chances of a long, happy co-existence. Borrow a humane trap for Marvin and confine him to one room. Set up an appointment at the vet. It's a pretty good bet you'll catch him quickly. 

I had a former feral living with me for two years and I still couldn't handle him in order to put him in a carrier, even though he was sweet and loved to be petted. I used a humane trap when I moved.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

No, not crazy to have 4!! 20 maybe, but not 4. I have 5 indoor cats. Two that are mildly aloof and independent but affectionate at times (Jack and Maddie). Another 2 that are regular snuggly lap cats (Lacey and Coco) and one is like your Sasha (my avatar in younger days - Missy). I like this number of cats and the different personalities. Having 5 lap cats would be too much and not having any would be awful!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's crazy if your landlord allows only 1 cat. And even then, I've done it when it was necessary to save a cat. 

Thank you for being patient with Marvin. From my experience with strays, the only disadvantage they have is they need lots of patience. The rest is all advantages. Nikita, whom I adopted as a very friendly stray, only yesterday let me pick her up, after 3.5 years!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You're only crazy if you have 10 cats and 2 dogs. :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

marie73 said:


> You're only crazy if you have 10 cats and 2 dogs. :grin:


ROFLMAO!! You might be right Marie!!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> you're only crazy if you have 10 cats and 2 dogs. :grin:


rofl!!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

LOLOLOLz

but no, not crazy at all. We have four - and that is my limit. But we enjoy all of them even if we have to 'keep the peace' a bit as Mme Coco can be a grumpy toad with Wee Lisbeth :/


----------

